# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Northern Pharma Primobolan & Anavar... legit?

## copaseet

Can anyone tell me if the Northern Pharma Primobolan & Anavar is legit?

thanks.

----------


## redz

Supposedly a good ugl but I haven't tried it. Primo is often faked which is a big reason I haven't tried it.

----------


## copaseet

> Supposedly a good ugl but I haven't tried it. Primo is often faked which is a big reason I haven't tried it.


I know the labs legit... Just not sure about this particular batch of primo... Doesnt look like the bottles on the site.

----------


## hccjm

The labs legit but like the others say, primo is faked so often that your chances are its no good.

----------


## ironbeck

Looks k lol

----------

